
50 years since its creation. Why the C language still very popular? - cppdesign
http://cppdepend.com/blog/?p=385
======
drallison
C is a small language with few hidden gotchas and surprises. It has its warts
and foibles, but they are manageable. The C development environment is non-
intrusive and adequate for a wide range of projects.

Perhaps, a more interesting question would be "Why isn't the C language more
popular?".

